# Butcher work



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there 

I would like to ask If there are demands for butcher Job in Singapore? 

Thinking to send my brother their and find a job.

Shall we try his luck?

Any advise?

Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you are kidding right ?

If you are talking of the 'run of the mill' butcher work, forget it .. you cannot get a work pass .. unless you find some unscrupulous placement agent who can place him as a skilled worker, and good luck steering past MOM in any case .. 

Now, if he is qualified a-la the Western Butchers. yah, got a bit of hope .. but don't count on it.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> you are kidding right ?
> 
> If you are talking of the 'run of the mill' butcher work, forget it .. you cannot get a work pass .. unless you find some unscrupulous placement agent who can place him as a skilled worker, and good luck steering past MOM in any case ..
> 
> Now, if he is qualified a-la the Western Butchers. yah, got a bit of hope .. but don't count on it.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

a better option, if he is in Philippines, is to scan the POEA website for the listing of 'available jobs' .. and go through an agency - be ready to fork out a lot of dough ..


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Hassli said:


> Hi there
> 
> I would like to ask If there are demands for butcher Job in Singapore?
> 
> ...


Hassli,

There is no abattoirs or animal farms in Singapore. Meats arrive either chilled or frozen in specific huge or small chunks from Aussie, NZ. Brazil, Indonesia and Malaysia and it involves mainly cutting. Without slaughtering animals, there is limited demands for butchers. Hope it helps.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies... Appreciated. Now we know what to do..


----------

